# Dialer bei Kazaa!



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich mich bei Kazaa registrieren wollen, nachdem ich "O" und "K"(dreimal) eingetippt hatte (ich habe nichts von etwaigen Kosten gelesen), beendete sich mein Browserprogramm automatisch (AOL 8.0) und ich bemerkte ein weiteres Icon auf meiner Oberfläche. Als ich mit Doppelklick mehr erfahren wollte, wählte das Programm ein. Ich beendete es, BEVOR es zu Ende gewählt hatte (so kam es mir zumindest vor, denn ich war noch nicht online). Einige Tage später trudelte bei meinen Eltern die Telefonrechnung ein: 25 EUR für eine Verbindung mit PRS 090001900120 (so oder ähnlich war die Nummer).
Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Ist es möglich, dass dieser Betrag von dieser beendeten Verbindung mit dem Dialer kommt?
2. Lässt sich dies überhaupt nach vollziehen (Anruf bei der Telekom)? Können die das zurückverfolgen bzw. konkret sagen, woher dieser Betrag rührt?
3. Sollen meine Eltern den zusätzlichen Betrag in Höhe von rund 25 EUR zahlen? (Beweise bestehen ja nicht mehr: s. u.)
4. Ich habe meine Computer geprüft, aber keinen anderen Dialer festgestellt (In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich den Dialer einige Tage vor Erhalt der Rechnung gelöscht!), gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, wie ich mir so einen Dialer eingefangen haben könnte?
5. Lässt sich herausfinden, WANN und auf WELCHER Website die Verbindung stattfand?

Bitte helft mir, denn ich hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll und meine Eltern will ich den Ärger ersparen!
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.
Christian


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Christian schrieb:
			
		

> PRS 090001900120


Das steht für den Mehrwertservice, als Überschrift - die definitive Nummer steht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis.

Gucke mal in den Ordner C:\Windows\Coder.


----------



## News (4 Oktober 2004)

> ich habe kürzlich mich bei Kazaa registrieren wollen,



Da warst du wohl nicht "bei Kazaa", sondern auf der Seite eines einschlägig bekannten Müncheners...oder beim Branchenkollegen aus Büttelborn.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Christian schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist leer, total leer! Was jetzt? Was lese ich da: falsches Kazaa? Ich denk, da gibts nur eins. Mir sagte man auch immer, dass Kazaa kostenlos sei! Desswegen bin ich erst recht empört. Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > ich habe kürzlich mich bei Kazaa registrieren wollen,
> 
> 
> 
> Da warst du wohl nicht "bei Kazaa", sondern auf der Seite eines einschlägig bekannten Müncheners...oder beim Branchenkollegen aus Büttelborn.



Was meinst du mit "einschlägig"? Ist das jetzt gesetztwidrig? Schließlich ging keine Kosteninfo voraus.


----------



## News (4 Oktober 2004)

Kannst mir ja mal eine PN mit dem Domainnamen schicken (NICHT hier posten).

Ich fürchte für dich, der Preishinweis kam ganz am Ende doch, wenn auch bestimmt klein und schlecht lesbar.
Wenn es die Seiten sind, an die ich denke.

Mit "einschlägig bekannt" meinte ich, dass der massive Missbrauch von Namen wie Kazaa durch Dialeranbieter eine sattsam bekannte Tatsache ist - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist leer, total leer! Was jetzt? Was lese ich da: falsches Kazaa? Ich denk, da gibts nur eins. Mir sagte man auch immer, dass Kazaa kostenlos sei! Desswegen bin ich erst recht empört. Was soll ich jetzt tun?



Das bedeutet, jemand hat (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) das Dialerprogramm mit der Deinstallationsroutine im Programm selbst entfernt.

Kazaa kostenlos? Du weißt schon, dass die Vervielfältigung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Daten (hier Downloads) strafbar ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kazaa kostenlos? Du weißt schon, dass die Vervielfältigung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Daten (hier Downloads) strafbar ist.


 ...und schlimmer noch, eine strafbare Handlung ist, die zu denen gehört, die in diesem Lande verfolgt werden!... aber offenbar hat der gute Mann ja kazaa nicht gekriegt


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kazaa kostenlos? Du weißt schon, dass die Vervielfältigung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Daten (hier Downloads) strafbar ist.



Ja, ja. Schon klar. Es ging mir auch nur um eine Song (für den ich kei Geld ausgeben woollte, da es ihn eh nicht als Maxi zu kaufen gab). Aber ihr habt ja Recht. Nichts desto trotz hab ich jetzt, ohne, dass ich einen Song gesaugt habe 25 EUR zu viel wie gewöhnlich auf der Telefonrechnung. Und die Frage bleibt: wie soll ich jetzt verfahren?


----------



## drboe (4 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kazaa kostenlos? Du weißt schon, dass die Vervielfältigung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Daten (hier Downloads) strafbar ist.


Da muss man schon unterscheiden. P2P Programme sind durchaus sinnvoll und rechtlich völlig in Ordnung. Selbst Analysten eher konservativer Firmen halten das Prinzip für zukunfsträchtig. Dass P2P Systeme leider vor allem in Verbindung mit Urheberrechtsverstößen genutzt werden, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Hätte sich m. E. verhindern lassen, wäre die MI nicht so borniert. Andererseits hätten P2P-Programme genau dann vermutlich nicht so einen Schub erhalten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Frage bleibt: wie soll ich jetzt verfahren?


Es wird in Deinem Fall schwierig. Zum einen bist nicht Du das, der bezaheln soll, sonderen sind es Deine Eltern und andererseits ist der Dialer aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ordnungsgemäß bei der RegTP registriert, so dass die T-Com auf den Posten bestehen wird. Um die Sache näher erklären zu können braucht es die PRS-Nummer von dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Wenn den Deine Eltern nicht haben, dann müssen sie die Daten nachträglich bei der T-Com einholen (siehe Telefonnummer auf der Rechnung).
Wenn der Dialer registriert ist, dann hilft evtl. die Lektüre von diesem hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161&highlight=erste+schritte
Wann war den das (für Dich) schädigende Ereignis? Außerdem spielt Dein Alter eine Rolle. Wenn Du noch keine 18 bist, dann bist Du eigentlich nicht geschäftsfähig und man könnte einem Gerichtsverfahren gelassen entgegen sehen bzw. das Alter als Rechtfertigungsgrund bei einem Widerspruch ggü. der T-Com angeben. Doch die T-Com wird kaum mit sich verhandeln lassen - die peitschen das Verfahren durch, da guckst Du nur.

Sollte der Dialer nicht registriert sein, dann haben Deine Eltern gute Karten. Da reicht dann i. d. R. ein einfacher Widerspruch gegen die einzelne Rechungposition. Gut ist da der beraten, der am Lastschrifteinzugsverfahren teil nimmt und die monatliche Rechung abgebucht bekommt. Innerhalb sechs Wochen kann man die wieder zurück holen und sollte nur umgehend den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen. Bei Überweisung der offenen Rechung könnte man die Forderung um den strittigen Betrag kürzen. In allen Fällen braucht es aber zusätzlich einen schriftlichen Widerspruch, damit die T-Com die Entscheidung nachvollziehen und prüfen kann.

Also, besorge die Einwahlnummer, dann kann man dazu mehr sagen. Abgesehen davon, ist das bisher geschriebene nur der Anfang - das Spiel ist ziemlich langwierig und Nerv raubend - Du kannst nur gewinnen, wenn Du auch wirklich darum kämpfst. Zur Beachtung steht dabei die Verhältnismäßigkeit bei 30 €.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

"Herr Richter (SIC!), ich wollte ganz einfach nur einen Song bei Kazaa runterladen, weil mir die CD zu teuer ist, und wurde von einem bösen Dialer abgezockt! Ich fordere mein Geld zurück!".

*weglol*


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...wurde von einem bösen Dialer abgezockt! Ich fordere mein Geld zurück!



Satire hin oder her, es ist schwierig hier raus zu kommen. Eigentlich sehe ich das dann eher genauso, wie Du Gast! Christian sollte sich mal selbst an die Nase greifen und die Relationen überchecken, die durch Intervention hinsichtlich der fälligen Forderung entstehen.
Es gibt hinreichend Möglichkeiten, die Forderung abzuwenden. Doch leider braucht es dazu mehr als nur ein paar Tips in einem anonymen Forum, in dem eine verbindliche Rechtsberatung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Dino (4 Oktober 2004)

Der Grund, weshalb sich Christian die Kazaa-Software holen wollte, ist mit Sicherheit nicht ok! Aber eines sei doch mal an dieser Stelle klargestellt:

Er hat keine Musik heruntergeladen!

Schlicht und ergreifend, weil er gar nicht dazu kam. So betrachtet spielt der Grund daher auch keine schlachtentscheidende Rolle. Hier geht es nur darum, dass er sich eine (nicht illegale) Freeware downloaden wollte und dass das in die Hose gegangen ist.

Dennoch: Merkwürdiges Selbstverständnis!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Sache näher erklären zu können braucht es die PRS-Nummer von dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Wenn den Deine Eltern nicht haben, dann müssen sie die Daten nachträglich bei der T-Com einholen (siehe Telefonnummer auf der Rechnung).



Auf der Rechnung steht keine Telefonnummer, oder handelt es sich bei 090001900120 etwa doch um die Telefonnummer? Zur Info: ich bin 17 Jahre alt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

So, ich hab noch mal nach geschaut und hab eine Nummer: 90090001214 (steht im Pop-Up-Fenster).
Noch was. Was soll denn die alberne Bemerkung weiter oben? Ich habe keine Musik runtergeladen und außerdem hat die Band (Alias Caylon) noch keinen Plattenvertrag, daher besteht gar keine Möglichkeit, einen Tonträger dieser Band zu erwerben. Ich hoffte, dort endlich nach anderen Titeln dieser Band fündig zu werden. 
Das der Dialer erlaubt ist, habe ich gestrigen Abend nun auch festgestellt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ihn nie als unrechtmäßig abgetan hatte, oder irre ich mich da. Sollte es nicht anders gehen, bin ich ja bereit die Konsequenzen und die Kosten zu tragen (Ja, ja, ich sehe es kommen. "Ooh, zeigt der Sohnemann etwa Reue, wie einsichtig von ihm.")
Es stinkt mir einfach nur, dass ich jetzt wegen einer Software, von der ich ganz andere Erwartungen hatte, so abgezockt werde.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2004)

Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn die alberne Bemerkung weiter oben?


Der Einwurf kam von einem der Zaungäste, der evtl. mit derartigen Dialern seine Brötchen verdient - hamma hier öfter.


			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ihn nie als unrechtmäßig abgetan hatte, oder irre ich mich da. Sollte es nicht anders gehen, bin ich ja bereit die Konsequenzen und die Kosten zu tragen.


Damit hast Du Deine eingangs gestellten Fragen selbst beantwortet. Du bist auf das Teil reingefallen, weil Du anscheinend, vor lauter Suchen nach einem Titel und als Kazaa-Neuling, den Preis übersehen hattest. Wie das Ganze funktioniert erklärt der Dialerhersteller hier.


			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Es stinkt mir einfach nur, dass ich jetzt wegen einer Software, von der ich ganz andere Erwartungen hatte, so abgezockt werde.


So ist das Internet (leider) - es verkommt an einigen Stellen zu einem virtuellen Medium für Geschäftetreiber. Gerade bei Problemen als Kunde hat man in der realen Konsumwelt doch ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr, seine Recht durchzusetzen - auch wenn das im Internet nicht anders sein sollte! Aber eines ist in beiden Sphären gleich: man sollte stets das Kleingedruckte lesen!


----------



## Dino (5 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn die alberne Bemerkung weiter oben?


Nun ja, das liegt wohl schlicht daran, dass Du Dich etwas missdeutig ausgedrückt hast!


> ...für den ich kei Geld ausgeben* woollte*, da es ihn eh nicht als Maxi zu kaufen gab...


Und in Sachen Urheberrechtsverletzung ist man hier ganz empfindlich - ich eingeschlossen. Umso besser, wenn bei Dir alles in legalen Bahnen läuft. Der Grund dafür, dass Filesharing-Systeme als Solches nicht illegal sind, ist ja u.a. die Möglichkeit, dass man dort auch sehr gut nicht urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material bekommen kann.


----------



## OskarMaria (5 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Sachen Urheberrechtsverletzung ist man hier ganz empfindlich - ich eingeschlossen. Umso besser, wenn bei Dir alles in legalen Bahnen läuft. Der Grund dafür, dass Filesharing-Systeme als Solches nicht illegal sind, ist ja u.a. die Möglichkeit, dass man dort auch sehr gut nicht urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material bekommen kann.



Tut mir leid - ich halte diese Empfindlichkeiten schlichtweg für falsch. Denn noch immer sind Downloads von Filmen und Musik via Tauschbörsen nicht illegal - auch wenn das manche immer mal wieder behaupten & das Ministerium das ändern will.

Es gibt also keinen Grund, das Opfer hier zu verunsichern.

OM


----------



## Dino (5 Oktober 2004)

Downloads von Kazaa & Co. sind nicht illegal, solange es sich nicht um urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material handelt. Christian hat sein Ansinnen in Sachen ja auch schon relativiert.
Bedenke dabei auch, dass Du schon mit Beginn eines Downloadvorgangs in einer Tauschbörse selbst Anbieter bist! Das, was Du herunterlädst, steht schon während des Downloadvorgangs wiederum anderen zur Verfügung.

Aber mit weiterem Hickhack um die rechtliche Wertung von Filesharing reißen wir hier das eigentliche Thema auseinander. Sollte das Thema Filesharing weiterhin von Interesse sein, dann bitte einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------

